# How you train...



## DeadlyShins (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys!  I'm looking to vary my workouts and training routines.  What are some of the things you all do to train. (Skills and strength and conditioning)  I am just looking to find some things I might not have tried or haven't done in a while to throw into my training to mix it up and throw my muscles off.  Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 11, 2009)

I try to keep my training simple, You don't need to worry too much about changing it up..repitition build muscle memory.  If I am somewhere that I can't do Muay Thai at a gym, I try to go back to basics...skipping/shadow boxing.   I like to mix them up by skipping for 5 minutes, then shadow boxing for 5 minutes.  You can also throw some push-ups/squats/sit-ups into the cycle if you want.  The skipping and exersizes are just to keep in shape and help harded your muscles.  The shadow boxing is to help tighten your technique, and is the most important to improving you skill.  

some thing to remember about shadow boxing...

1)throw proper, fully extended punches and kicks just like you were sparring...half assing it doesn't improve anything

2)Keep you hands up at all times, and don't forget about your defensive techniques (push kicks, leg checks, step back's, lean back's, pivots)

3) throw realistic, simple combinations of punches/elbows/kicks/knees...I like to practice combinations that close the distance ie. push kick-jab-hook-elbow-knee  or combinations that change levels ie. jab-cross-low kick-high kick

4) Think about every movement, and make your technique as clean as possible.  Proper technique while shadow boxing will help to develope muscle memory even though you aren't hitting anything.

I hope this helps


----------



## Ben Grimm (Mar 12, 2009)

But changing your routine is important. If you don't well then, your rate of improvement starts to slow down and you don't improve as much as before.


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 12, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> But changing your routine is important. If you don't well then, your rate of improvement starts to slow down and you don't improve as much as before.


 

This is true, however, It is more important to strengthen your technique through  repitition than it is to worry about your progress slowing down over a long period of time.  The best way to avoid the slowing down of your progress is to find a gym that teaches muay thai, that way you will slowly add new techniques to your arsenal and thus your training routine.  This will offset the slowdown of the learning curve and give you the variation you are looking for.

unfortunatley, without a proper instructor you are going to have to just suck it up and try to perfect the techniques you already know...learning curve be damned.


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 12, 2009)

One more thing you can try, is to find someone who you can do clinch work with every once in a while.  Grappling is not only an important aspect of Muay Thai, but it is also very dynamic, and It will help to change up your routine.  You can practice clinch knees one time and clinch throws another time to further switch it up.


----------



## DeadlyShins (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys.  I actually train for MMA so grappling is already an integral part of my workouts.  I'm looking more for strength and conditioning excersises to vary up my workouts.  My technique training is pretty standard.  Working the clinch, shadow boxing, bag work, and focus mitt/thai pad work.  Any suggestions are helpful though.  I like to mix it up so that my muscles don't get too used to the same movements.  Obviously for technique muscle memory is essential, but for conditioning and strength I like to change it up fairly regularly.
I am always looking for new stuff to try and I love to learn, so thanks for the tips and suggestions.  And keep them coming.


----------



## Bangis (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm 126 lbs.  and i do six-3 minute rounds on the heavy bag with a 20 lb weight-vest on.  this helps to maintain and increase speed but will help to add the strength and intensity of a much heavier fighter.  I work on footwork and core movement.  There has been a drastic improvement only after 2 weeks. of 3 hours training sessions  4 times a week.


----------



## Slihn (Mar 24, 2009)

Jarrod G. said:


> I try to keep my training simple, You don't need to worry too much about changing it up..repitition build muscle memory. If I am somewhere that I can't do Muay Thai at a gym, I try to go back to basics...skipping/shadow boxing. I like to mix them up by skipping for 5 minutes, then shadow boxing for 5 minutes. You can also throw some push-ups/squats/sit-ups into the cycle if you want. The skipping and exersizes are just to keep in shape and help harded your muscles. The shadow boxing is to help tighten your technique, and is the most important to improving you skill.
> 
> some thing to remember about shadow boxing...
> 
> ...


 
This is true , but I for some reason , I have alot of diffculty throwing the left leg shin kick while shadow boxing. For some reason it is really hard for me to turn my hip over , but I dont have a problem doing this kicking a pad. Is it like this for you guys too?


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 24, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean about the left kick.  It may be because your switch step is either too long or too short.  Try experimenting with the switch step itself and see if one way is easier to get the hip rotation you need than the other.   And sont forget to swing your arm back, it really does help you to get more hip...I'm not sure why but it seems that it 'loosens up' your hips.


----------



## DeadlyShins (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know about that swinging your arm back stuff...I have no problem throwing kicks with my hands in the guard.  It took me a little while to get used to it...but it helps alot with not getting knocked the "f" out.  LOL  But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 27, 2009)

The idea with the arm swing is that you are swinging the arm on the same side you are kicking with, so there is no way an attack can come from that side at the same time, unless your distance is way off.   I think it just allows you to tourque your torso more, thus giving more power to your kick.  keeping in your guard is good defensively but it keeps you upper body ridgid and reduces the amount of force you can generate. 
 I guess it's just a matter of prefference.


----------



## DeadlyShins (Apr 5, 2009)

Well the one arm swing I get...I just always see people drop both arms and swing...which I think is dangerous.  But I will try the kick arm swing...thanks.


----------



## DeadlyShins (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone else want to throw some ideas and techniques my way?  I like to get input from alot of different sources...it can really help diversify what I do to train.


----------



## MuayThai (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice to see somebody like minded! A lot of people like to just train one way without switching it up at all! It's very important to keep doing the basics for muscle memory, but it's even more important to throw your muscles off once in awhile or your performance will stagnate. Try agility training on a ladder and throwing in some plyometric exercises followed by teep/jab-cross/hook/shifting round kick sprints. It really helped me with my speed and explosiveness. Sprints are great for explosiveness as well.


----------



## DeadlyShins (Apr 30, 2009)

MuayThai said:


> Nice to see somebody like minded! A lot of people like to just train one way without switching it up at all! It's very important to keep doing the basics for muscle memory, but it's even more important to throw your muscles off once in awhile or your performance will stagnate. Try agility training on a ladder and throwing in some plyometric exercises followed by teep/jab-cross/hook/shifting round kick sprints. It really helped me with my speed and explosiveness. Sprints are great for explosiveness as well.


 
Thanks!!  I will try some of that and see if it can help me too.  I think my speed is the one area I need the most improvement!


----------



## MuayThai (Apr 30, 2009)

Another great thing for hip rotation is using resistance bands, they might look silly, but you'll notice you kick much faster and harder. Make sure when you use them that you don't rotate slowly though, do it as fast as you can so you work the right muscles. If you shadowbox or do kicks on pads or the bag immediately afterwards for a month or so consistently, you will see a marked improvement if you're doing it correctly. Hope that helps 

Nik


----------



## DeadlyShins (May 1, 2009)

Thanks...I like that one!


----------

